
U. of California leaders support dropping use of SAT, ACT - jelliclesfarm
https://www.sacbee.com/latest-news/article237704404.html
======
downrightmike
How else are they going to dupe these kids into undischargable loans? "Hey!
Think the education system already fucked you over?! Well we've got more for
you!"

